# Attach Ski Plane to Cman router with no holes.



## biscobob (Sep 9, 2011)

I have an older Cman router that does not have holes in the base to insert rods for a Ski Planer. Can the base be changed to one with holes or does anyone have some ideas on making an attachment to attach a planer to this router. It is model #315.7551, 1 HP. Not a plunge router.


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

biscobob said:


> I have an older Cman router that does not have holes in the base to insert rods for a Ski Planer. Can the base be changed to one with holes or does anyone have some ideas on making an attachment to attach a planer to this router. It is model #315.7551, 1 HP. Not a plunge router.


Bob,
Check out this link. It shows a couple of ways to mount routers to skis with no holes in the base plate.

http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/30219-short-tutorial-routing-freehand-signs.html


----------



## biscobob (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Darrin, that's what I was looking for. Did a few searches and just didn't hit the right post. Now, when can I fit this project into my schedule. :wacko:


----------

